# icd9 code help



## Joan Prisco (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a code for  an esophageal mass and/or  esophagel nodule?
This diagnosis keeps coming up  for surgery on respiratory system.
 Thank you


----------



## prince21 (May 18, 2009)

Joan
Under the main term MASS it states specified organ NEC see disease of  specified organ or site.  This would give you a code in the digestive system 
Judy


----------



## Joan Prisco (May 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------

